# My first decent blue bird shot.



## sponner (Feb 3, 2019)

I've only seen this species 4 times while living here on the cape for 30 years and today I was ready.


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow he really pops doesn't he? Terrific shot.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 3, 2019)

He's seriously blue!   Nice shot!

So was that the bird the Campbell's named their record breaking cars and boats after?


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 4, 2019)

Very nice image.  I like the detail you have captured in the feathers.

WesternGuy


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 4, 2019)

What a beautiful colourful bird, and well done on a great shot.


----------



## D7K (Feb 4, 2019)

Not a wildlife shooter at all so take what you will from this, but I think that's a fantastic shot..


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2019)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> Nice!


Thanks Digi.


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Wow he really pops doesn't he? Terrific shot.


Thanks very much Jeff.  He is indeed a stand out.


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> He's seriously blue!   Nice shot!
> 
> So was that the bird the Campbell's named their record breaking cars and boats after?


Thanks for looking and commenting Tropical.


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice image.  I like the detail you have captured in the feathers.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thanks Western.  The image did indeed turn out well much to my delight.


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> What a beautiful colourful bird, and well done on a great shot.


Much thanks Dave.


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

D7K said:


> Not a wildlife shooter at all so take what you will from this, but I think that's a fantastic shot..


Thanks D7K for the tall praise.


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shot.....


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## baturn (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

baturn said:


> Beautiful!



thanks Brian.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## sponner (Feb 4, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Beautiful shot!


Much thanks Cheryl.


----------



## HavToNo (Feb 7, 2019)

Great catch.


----------



## sponner (Feb 7, 2019)

HavToNo said:


> Great catch.


Thanks Tim.  Even a blind dog finds a bone every now and then.


----------

